# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Do I take Novaldex during course to stop sensitive nipples?

## GetBrown

About 4 weeks ago I finished a course of Trenbolene 400mg a week whilst taking 30mg of Dbol tablets each day. From the 5th week until the 9th (end of cycle) my nipples became quite sensitive. I was told not to worry about it from a friend I was buying from, he said it would probably stop once it was out my system. Well tbh by the third week off cycle the sensitivity had gone but I have noticed my nipples are raised out by what looks like a small fat deposit, not much but noticeable if you look close. I have been told this is not gyno yet and from researching myself a good PCT would have probably got rid of this. Well I decided to just start another course instead of doing PCT. Not sure if it's a bad idea or not yet, tis is the part where some of you kick me in the nutz lol. 

I am now 2 weeks into a course of Test E 300 and Decca 300, stacking 1ml of each and injecting once a week. I also bought Stanzolol 5mg pills and was planning on taking 5 per day from week 4 until 10 (end of cycle). I have noticed that even only 2 weeks in again my nipple area has become more sensitive than usual.

So my main question is do I take anything during my cycle like Novaldex or do I just continue course as normal and use Novaldex and Clomid as a PCT?

Also what effect will it have on my 'desired affects' if I do take Novl whilst on course?

----------


## GetBrown

Bump!

----------


## grumpee

Run a nova clomid PCT asap and please educate your self before running more AAS.

----------


## GetBrown

> Run a nolva clomis PCT asap and please educate your self before running more AAS.


I am already 2 weeks into my Test E & Deca course now. I may as well just do PCT after this cycle right?

----------


## grumpee

Again stats

age 

weight

height

bf%

years lifting

etc

----------


## GetBrown

age = 25

weight = 77kg

height = 5'10

bf% = 13%

years lifting = 2 years of hardcore training but I have been doing 6 years of basic training prior to that. (bench, curls, tri extentions, pres ups ext)

----------


## grumpee

Honestly I would still PCT considering how long you been shut down. Thats my opinion.

----------


## GetBrown

> Honestly I would still PCT considering how long you been shut down. Thats my opinion.


Surely I would be wasting the 2 weeks I have already put into me now?! My sex drive was low but now it's back to normal. Thanks for your advice I honestly do appreciate it. What problems are likely to occur if I just continue to the end of this course and then do PCT?

----------


## grumpee

You run more of a risk of your natural testosterone levels never rebounding to what it was prior to AAS use. The longer your shut down the more risk you run.

----------


## ch0ke

i take nolva 10mg ed if nipples begin to get sore.... clomid pct is fine nolva and/or clomid and i didnt notice any desired effects being diminished i feel like i got more dry all over taking the nolva tho thats bout it

----------


## GetBrown

> i take nolva 10mg ed if nipples begin to get sore.... clomid pct is fine nolva and/or clomid and i didnt notice any desired effects being diminished i feel like i got more dry all over taking the nolva tho thats bout it


I read that it's not good to take Nolva whilst on a deca course as it can cause more damage.

----------


## kelkel

Nolva will not cause more damage. It can reduce IGF levels a bit but you have far more to worry about. Nolva is a serm, not an AI. It will not reduce circulating E in your body, just basically redirect it away from the breast. Your 25 years old. Do this correctly. Educate yourself. You don't want to be on TRT at your age. Grumpee nailed it.

----------


## ch0ke

yah im not on deca im on dbol /test e right now but what kelkel said nolva is a serm not an ai and you want some estrogen in your body just to let you know and i have been takin 10mg nolva everyday after havin sensitive nipples after bout 3 weeks in but you should always have nolva and clomid on hand before a cycle i have it on deck along with my aas's ;p but you should be alright im 24 too you should educate yourself and ask questions if you must... good luck bro...

----------


## xo3et

This thread says so much about not being prepared and not doing research. 

I would stop the cycle and run a proper PCT. I would then get full blood works done.

----------


## GetBrown

> i take nolva 10mg ed if nipples begin to get sore.... clomid pct is fine nolva and/or clomid and i didnt notice any desired effects being diminished i feel like i got more dry all over taking the nolva tho thats bout it


What do you mean by more dry all over??

----------


## GetBrown

> This thread says so much about not being prepared and not doing research. 
> 
> I would stop the cycle and run a proper PCT. I would then get full blood works done.


Hmmm now I'm not sure what to do. I have friends that have been on and off roids for years and never done PCT, they are all fine. Tbh I don't know anything about blood works. I've been reading through other peoples threads about it and it is very confusing!

----------


## ch0ke

meaning holding less water even tho im on dbol i really been watchin my sodium intake

----------


## GetBrown

> meaning holding less water even tho im on dbol i really been watchin my sodium intake


Sodium intake???? The Winstrol I take will be tablets.

----------


## ch0ke

yeah i watch my sodium intake always pretty much tho i hate that bloated feeling and winny will help ya get cut up from the feet up holla  :Smilie:

----------


## GetBrown

> yeah i watch my sodium intake always pretty much tho i hate that bloated feeling and winny will help ya get cut up from the feet up holla


Lol. Please explain how sodium whilst on winny has that affect? This is new to me (always learning something new)

----------


## TraPump

wowzers

----------


## MickeyKnox

i can't believe what i just read?? i'm not referring to the *FACT* that you have gyno. i'm referring to you ignoring excellent and spot on advice from extremely educated veterans????  :Hmmmm:  

this has to be a troll. nobody could be, or would be, that thick headed. have you noticed that no one is giving you advice anymore? 

good luck..have fun looking like a chick..

----------


## Blergs

> About 4 weeks ago I finished a course of Trenbolene 400mg a week whilst taking 30mg of Dbol tablets each day. From the 5th week until the 9th (end of cycle) my nipples became quite sensitive. I was told not to worry about it from a friend I was buying from, he said it would probably stop once it was out my system. Well tbh by the third week off cycle the sensitivity had gone but I have noticed my nipples are raised out by what looks like a small fat deposit, not much but noticeable if you look close. I have been told this is not gyno yet and from researching myself a good PCT would have probably got rid of this. Well I decided to just start another course instead of doing PCT. Not sure if it's a bad idea or not yet, tis is the part where some of you kick me in the nutz lol. 
> 
> I am now 2 weeks into a course of Test E 300 and Decca 300, stacking 1ml of each and injecting once a week. I also bought Stanzolol 5mg pills and was planning on taking 5 per day from week 4 until 10 (end of cycle). I have noticed that even only 2 weeks in again my nipple area has become more sensitive than usual.
> 
> So my main question is do I take anything during my cycle like Novaldex or do I just continue course as normal and use Novaldex and Clomid as a PCT?
> 
> Also what effect will it have on my 'desired affects' if I do take Novl whilst on course?


nolva DO NOT lower estrogen, yes it will block it at some sites like the breast, but it wont fix your problem, you need an AI like letro, i like letro at 0.6-1.2mg e3d when iv felt i needed it, and it worked well.
also using nolva on cycle while using deca can actually make gyno worse.
pick up an AI and save nolva or clomid for PCT.

hope that helps

also:
you should not be using ANY sort of steroid right now, you do not have the basic knowledge to use them safely, this is not an attck on you, its how i feel and im sure others will agree from your questions.
after this is done take a LONG breake and do alot of research.
here is just a coule things im sure you dotn knwo that you should WAY WAY before touchign aas:
do you know that deca/prog gyno and estrogen gyno are not the same?
did you know to treat each one it is with different drugs?
did you know deca can make you lactate if you leave the gyno to grow?
do you know what to take to take care of and stop deca induced gyno?
do you know how to control estrogen gyno ? (this one we know you dont)

this is just scratching the surface....


I wish you the best though, just learn from your mistakes. :-)

----------


## GetBrown

Thanks for the advice. This is my problem though when it comes to learning. Everywhere you look or everyone you ask has different answers. I'll use my current issue as example BUT the same happens about every question I want to find an answer to!! Take my possible gyno for example. Some people say take nolva on cycle and that will stop it. Others say don't take nolva as it can induce gyno. Some say take an AI not a SERM. I've had other answers too.... This isn't just people some of these come off different articles like the official steroid website. 

So how can I correctly educate myself when I'm constantly reading/being told multiple things that sometimes contradict one another?!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Berg, this idiot is a troll. you're free to do as you please, but my advice is not to feed him or waste your time on this thread. it just unnecessarily bumps it to the top.

----------


## the_mofoman

> nolva DO NOT lower estrogen, yes it will block it at some sites like the breast, but it wont fix your problem, you need an AI like letro, i like letro at 0.6-1.2mg e3d when iv felt i needed it, and it worked well.
> also using nolva on cycle while using deca can actually make gyno worse.
> pick up an AI and save nolva or clomid for PCT.


I've been getting some sensitivity in one of my nipples lately. I'm currently on Sust, Mast, and Deca. I take stane every day at 10mg a day. Would taking letro at your suggested dose help out in this case?

Sust at 250mg EOD
Mast at 200mg EOD
Deca at 250mg Once a week

Thanks

----------

